

We(book),grandfather of 1984, banned in Soviet Union for 80 years - vinnyglennon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_(novel)

======
mjn
The linked article claims it was banned for 67 years, fwiw (1921–1988).

~~~
vinnyglennon
Sorry, my bad. Can't alter the title.

